# Considering a move across the pond!



## peter_c (Jun 29, 2010)

I am a university graduate with a BA Hons business studie degree. I have started up my own busienss with a partner in the uk. A Residential lettings agency. I am considering moving to the USA. I have distant relations over thier. However they are not immediate family. My business partner would take care of the business in the uk and i would get my share each month. What would be the best route for me to take, i also have a two year old son and would like to know what would be needed for him to live out thier with me. All information would be appreciated. (No matter how blunt!) lol (I was considering Florida)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not start your research by reading the stickies at the beginning of the US forum, uscis.gov and browse through some of the threads?


----------



## peter_c (Jun 29, 2010)

I have had a look through and think it will be a l1 visa that i would need??. However with having a son could you give me some info on how that would work. Another question is I was thinking about florida or california as they have been highly recommended. Could you or anyone reading advice me on good places to raise a family.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I cannot figure out what visa you are taking about. ??? Unless you have a US or UK employer sponsoring you there is always the investment route. 

Good place to raise family depends on your interpretation of it. Remember - unless you have an employer sponsors your green card your child will be on its own after reaching legal age.


----------



## peter_c (Jun 29, 2010)

I had read something about an L1 visa. Yeah i think investment route might have to be the way forward. Thanks for taking the time to read my post and reply.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

peter_c said:


> I had read something about an L1 visa. Yeah i think investment route might have to be the way forward. Thanks for taking the time to read my post and reply.


You wrote blunt answers are OK. So be it.

How will you explain to USCIS that a two-man-shop sends one to the US as management and that in the mortgage industry?

What do you know about US law and requirements in residential mortgage lending? As independent - who do you plan to use as underwriter; who do you plan to broker your deals to? How do you plan to get your foot in the door with competition not only being fierce but the survivors of the finance de-boom being veterans with realtor connections? 

Looking at traditional broker hours - how do you plan to raise a child and what will you do when your visa runs out?


----------



## peter_c (Jun 29, 2010)

Firstly, I said a residential lettings agency nothing to do with mortages.... Secondly i have just opened up and am considering a move as you must be aware this isnt going to happen over night... thirdly we are employing next month. We only have two staff members because we can cope with the workload however we cannot cope anymore. As for you asking me about have a thought abotu competition etc. ive done a BA Hons degree, so therefore i know what it takes to operate a business and about the markets and competition, I am not just going to go over there and say let me start a business up. Also the reason for America is we are getting lots of corporate lets from large businesses that have offices over there, so was looking to have a company that covers both field. I am not like a lot of people on here who think you can just turn up in america and live the good life. I just wanted info on what type of visa would be needed and where people recommend to live. I was not asking for someone to give me business advice.

Anyways cheers (i think)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thump - got you. US/UK seperated by one language:>)

Read up on L1 and its requirements. Good luck!


----------



## patriciaz219 (Jul 7, 2010)

*State of choice*

Hi,
I live in Florida (and have visited California) and give you some insight to the culture here. 

Florida is tropical- in the summer it is high humidity and hot. But come winter it is wonderful; while the rest of the nation is buried under snow and freezing temps. 
It depends where in Florida you want to relocate, but it is green landscape, lots lakes, sandy soil and mostly flat with some exceptions in central area. South Florida is always hot and strong Latin influence. Central Florida has a lot of tourism - Disney and Universal Studios, and my current location. North Florida is a bit more typical of the other states in attitude (I was born in Philadelphia). I have experience living on the east side near Jacksonville-Ponte Vedra-St. Augustine area, which some areas are very nice, and there are a lot of "transplants" from New York, Pennsylvania and New Jersey. It is cooler there closer to the beach.

There is a lot of wildlife living in Florida including dangerous animals such as bears in nearby preserves, alligators in lakes, raptors such as the redtail hawk trolling neighborhoods, as well as, interesting animals like pelicans, manatees, cranes, and of course the pink flamingo (southern). Also, you will need make sure your home has pest control because there is no winter or frost to kill the bugs at the end of the summer. 

Florida is a hot spot for rentals for residential and tourism, and a lot of people rent out there homes. I would say that is Florida's main market- real estate and tourism. People (all nationalities and races) come and go here from all over on a steady basis. Also, unless they changed this after the crash/bubble- you can obtain a Florida mortgage even if you are not a us citizen or live in Florida. Otherwise, jobs are scarce. 

Schools here are rated by the fcat. You can look up a school online and see the proformance it is rated A-F. Additionally, there are a lot of charter schools if you do not want public. You may also elect homeschooling or private institution. State Universities are very good and reasonable tuition.

My experience with California- I went on an extended holiday. I took a trip from just above LA to northern CA. It doesn't look like the movies, and is expensive for everything. It is opposite of Florida as it is dry, rocky, and pleasantly cool with hills and mountains always visible on one side. Mainly desert like landscape. Northern california is wine country and quite cool. 

Well I hope I helped.


----------



## peter_c (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for all the advice it has been very helpful... I will take into account what you have said and do some further resaerch. Thanks again

Kind regards

Peter


----------



## drjman (Jul 15, 2010)

Peter,

I noticed you are contemplating moving to California or Florida. I live in southern California and would love to answer any questions you have. 

I also work for a software company that deals with immigration and work authorization so I do have some knowledge (or know people that do) in the immigration area. 


As for Southern California...

The weather is great (so everyone thinks, I actually prefer drizzle and clouds), there are tons of families and decent schools. I live in Orange County and even though i want to leave, I would actually recommend it for young kids. Its great for real estate and especially renting (residential and commercial). 

let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

